# No Front panel audio?



## satindemon4u (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello all. Alright so I have an issue. I have no front panel audio!

However in my case I have a sound card. Now since I have an Asus card that runs on it's own driver (instead of realtek) I can't do the realtek fix. By that I mean that I have read a couple of articles of people fixing it by unchecking a setting in the realtek driver options. So since I have a dedicated audio card, will I just not get front panel audio? Currently if I wish to have headphones plugged in I must plug them directly into my speaker. (speaker has an audio jack)

Now as for the friend of mine could he simply navigate to the option under the realtek driver and change it?

Anyway, thanks for the couple of answers everyone!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2012)

if its  HD audio then it shows as a seperate audio device in windows, and you're going to need to change it to the default sound card in the windows control panel, or in the app itself. you may actually need to set AC97 if your case doesnt support the newer connector properly.


the rest of what you're asking seems really vague... what sound card are you using? why are you mentioning a video card? what are you trying to do?


I'm guessing you use the audio from your video cards HDMI port, which means you cant connect the front panel header to get audio from there when you want it. if thats what you meant, then just connect headphones to the front jack, set it to the default soundcard in windows and when you remove the headphones, windows will detect its removed (so long as its set to HD audio in the BIOS as you mentioned earlier), and default back to the HDMI allowing you to swap between them automatically.


if you meant something else, then please clarify your question(s).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 18, 2012)

If you have a dedicated sound card from Asus with its on drivers, then you need to remove Realtek complete and disable the on-board audio. That will at least eliminate confusion for both you and your PC.

Once you have done that, try connecting the HD Audio cable to the audio card, not your motherboard and the problem will solve itself when you boot your system.

Now if you are talking about the audio processor on your graphics card, then you can't use that for normal audio processing because it is directly tied to the HDMI.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 18, 2012)

Mussels said:


> the rest of what you're asking seems really vague... what sound card are you using? why are you mentioning a video card? what are you trying to do?



The soundcard is an ASUS Xonar DX. I have to use it since at some point a while back I blew out my onboard sound. Did I mention a video card? Will have to revise that since it definitely has nothing to do with this, haha. And what I am trying to do is to get my front panel audio to work. Currently it does not.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 18, 2012)

satindemon4u said:


> The soundcard is an ASUS Xonar DX. I have to use it since at some point a while back I blew out my onboard sound. Did I mention a video card? Will have to revise that since it definitely has nothing to do with this, haha. And what I am trying to do is to get my front panel audio to work. Currently it does not.



Everything else I said still applies.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 18, 2012)

Audio card has nowhere to plug in the front panel audio. Video card no longer applies and realtek has been gone for months


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 18, 2012)

satindemon4u said:


> Audio card has nowhere to plug in the front panel audio. Video card no longer applies and realtek has been gone for months



Yes it has. Check your manual.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 18, 2012)

It has one plug in.  That being for external power from my psu


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 18, 2012)

satindemon4u said:


> It has one plug in.  That being for external power from my psu



That's in the back. Look on the PCB left up, there are some pins there. Don't you have a manual?


----------



## mudkip (Jan 18, 2012)

Xonar DX actually does have a front panel connector. My D2 unfortunately doesn't have one


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 18, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> That's in the back. Look on the PCB left up, there are some pins there. Don't you have a manual?



Well I do but I'm not home right now haha. Replying via mobile ftw. Anyway I will check when I get home. You guys must be right


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 18, 2012)

Toward the front of the card. The pins on that green bar labeled "Front Panel". I do believe the front panel audio would plug in there.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh wow thanks


----------

